# endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!



## Angler_AST (23. März 2006)

Es geht los - juhu...das erste Mal auf der MS Forelle! Übernächste Woche brechen wir auf nach Heikendorf. Leider fehlt es mir ein wenig an Geschirr und ich müsste mir noch eine Rolle zulegen.

Allerdings habe ich noch eine Red Arc 10400 und die Blue Arc 9400 fürs Spinnfischen im Koffer. Was haltet Ihr von diesen Rollen für das Pilkerangeln? Sind diese noch okay oder muss es eine Neue sein?

Da bin ich mal gespannt.....:z


----------



## janleo (23. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*

hallo ast,

ich persönlich fische nur mit pen-rollen und zwar stationär und multi!
vor ein paar tagen habe ich mir noch eine pen captiva mit fire-line und geflochtener dazugekauft.

ich möchte in den nächsten tagen in den öresund und mit naturködern mal wieder unheil anrichten 
nun, es hängt ganz davon ab, was und wie du fischen möchtest.

beim naturköder würde ich eher eine längere rute empfehlen zwischen 2,80 bis 3,00 meter. wenn man nicht unbedingt auf den pfennig achten muss, empfehle ich die "pen international - never crack" 50-190 gr. wurfgewicht, 3,00 meter lang. das ist eine ziemlich universalroute für die fischerei in der ostsee.


zum pilken würde ich dir eher eine kürzere rute empfehlen 2,00 bis 2,50. wenn du jemand bist, der eher in den wärmeren monaten fischt und vielleicht mal was neues ausprobieren möchte, dann kannst du dir eine inliner-route zulegen. hier wird die schnur innen durch den blank geführt und ringe gibt es nicht mehr  inliner-routen sind aber nicht für jeden was.


lieben gruss
janleo°


----------



## Fynn_sh (24. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*

2,00m bis 2,50m halte ich in der westlichen Ostsee für zu kurz, viel zu kurz.

Ich würde auf keinen Fall unter 2,70m gehen, besser sogar ab 3,00m. Das lässt sich viel besser händeln aufm Kutter. Wenn du auf der Forelle das Pech hast an den Seiten zu stehen, bist du mit 3,60m am Besten bedient, so kannst du deine Montage oben auf dem Häuschen ablegen und dann werfen, während die anderen nur mit Unterhand werfen können.
Und gerade das Werfen bringt oft den Fisch auf der Ostsee. 
In der Andrift immer schön weit raus und ran pilken, wer am Weitesten wirft ist als Erster im Schwarm #6 

Zu den Rollen...für einmaligen Gebrauch sollten sie reichen, wenn es öfters raus geht würde ich mich nach einer Penn Slammer umgucken. Ich weiß gar nicht ob das noch Laichdorschtouren |rolleyes  sind, aber wenn ja, hätte ich ziemliche Angst um die Red Arc. Da musst du dann schonmal locker bis 150gr in Tiefen um 30m fischen, das würde ich der 40er Red Arc nicht unbedingt zutrauen!

Gruß


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (24. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*



			
				fischer-man1 schrieb:
			
		

> 2,00m bis 2,50m halte ich in der westlichen Ostsee für zu kurz, viel zu kurz.
> 
> Ich würde auf keinen Fall unter 2,70m gehen, besser sogar ab 3,00m. Das lässt sich viel besser händeln aufm Kutter. Wenn du auf der Forelle das Pech hast an den Seiten zu stehen, bist du mit 3,60m am Besten bedient, so kannst du deine Montage oben auf dem Häuschen ablegen und dann werfen, während die anderen nur mit Unterhand werfen können.
> Und gerade das Werfen bringt oft den Fisch auf der Ostsee.
> ...


 
Das würde ich glatt so unterschreiben#6 #6  
Allerdings hab ich nirgends gelesen das er mit ner 2-2,5m langen Rute fischen möchte;+ #c 
Mit ner 3m Rute die ein REALES Wurfgewicht von 100-120Gr hat bist Du aber auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite!!!


> Zu den Rollen...für einmaligen Gebrauch sollten sie reichen, wenn es öfters raus geht würde ich mich nach einer Penn Slammer umgucken. Ich weiß gar nicht ob das noch Laichdorschtouren |rolleyes sind, aber wenn ja, hätte ich ziemliche Angst um die Red Arc. Da musst du dann schonmal locker bis 150gr in Tiefen um 30m fischen, das würde ich der 40er Red Arc nicht unbedingt zutrauen!


Auch wenn die Red Arc mit Sicherheit schon sehr robuste Rollen sind, finde ich die für´s Kuttern doch ein wenig "Underdressed"!!! Auch wenn die Zeit der Laichtouren wohl vorbei ist, werdet Ihr auf Grund der Wassertemperauren Tiefen zwischen 12-20m befischen und da werden schnell mal Pilkgewichte von 100Gr + benötigt. Das würde ich meiner Red Arc nicht auf dauer zumuten wollen.
Also wenn es Dein Budget auf die schnelle noch zulässt, würd ich mir noch schnell nen neues Pilkröllchen zulegen. Ich weiß ja nicht wie intensiv Du das Pilkfischen betreibst und was Dir eine Pilkrolle wert ist, daher geb ich Dir hier nochmal am Schluss noch 2 Kauftipps:
 Einmal im 100€ Bereich die Shimano Technium 4000 oder 5000 ( welche Du nimmst ist Schnuppe da die Rollengrösse identisch ist)
oder im 50-60€ Bereich die Cormoran Pro Team Sea 7-4000 PiF. Bei 2-5 Pilktouren pro Jahr solltest Du mit der Rolle eine sehr lange Zeit Deine Freude haben...


----------



## Esox Georg (24. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*

Hey,
.... ich habe mir vor kurzen das neue Modell von Cormoran, 
die Seacor Pro 7Pi - 5500 gekauft.Das is nee klasse Rolle die nich gleich bei den ersten Touren aus einander fällt und es macht einfach spaß damit zu pilken.UVP liegt bei 119€, bekommst aber sicherlich schon für 70€ - 80€ bei einen guten Händler.:m


----------



## Yupii (24. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*



			
				Esox Georg schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> .... ich habe mir vor kurzen das neue Modell von Cormoran,
> die Seacor Pro 7Pi - 5500 gekauft.Das is nee klasse Rolle die nich gleich bei den ersten Touren aus einander fällt und es macht einfach spaß damit zu pilken.UVP liegt bei 119€, bekommst aber sicherlich schon für 70€ - 80€ bei einen guten Händler.:m


beim Vorgängermodell lief nach dem ersten Pilken trotz intensiver Reinigung die Abwurfkante der Spule an, nach der nächsten Tour waren dort wunderschöne Pickel, die die Schnur beschädigten. Das wars dann mit den Cormoran-Rollen für mich. Ich habe jetzt eine Spro Intessa 660, ist zwar eine Brandungsrolle, aber mit der lässt sich schön weit werfen, die Schnurverlegung (Geflochtene) ist top#6. Sie hat  ca. 85 Euro gekostet, z.B. Gerlinger hat sie.


----------



## worker_one (24. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> beim Vorgängermodell lief nach dem ersten Pilken trotz intensiver Reinigung die Abwurfkante der Spule an, nach der nächsten Tour waren dort wunderschöne Pickel, die die Schnur beschädigten. Das wars dann mit den Cormoran-Rollen für mich. Ich habe jetzt eine Spro Intessa 660, ist zwar eine Brandungsrolle, aber mit der lässt sich schön weit werfen, die Schnurverlegung (Geflochtene) ist top#6. Sie hat  ca. 85 Euro gekostet, z.B. Gerlinger hat sie.



Bei meinen Cormoran Rollen gibts diese Auflösungserscheinungen auch:r
Allerdings hat die eine immerhin 2 Jahre gehalten:v


----------



## Angler_AST (24. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*

ersteinmal einen herzlichen Dank für die Tips! So wies ausschaut, wird mein Geldbeutel drunter leiden müssen #t...
Meine Red und Blue lasse ich dann wohlbehagen im Koffer zurück 



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß ja nicht wie intensiv Du das Pilkfischen betreibst und was Dir eine Pilkrolle wert ist.. haben...


möchte dieses Jahr etwas öffter raus, daher sollte die Rolle das auch ein paar Male aushalten. Habe mich bereits nach den Penn Ruten (senso pilk oder never crack) mit passender Rolle (slammer 360) umgeschaut, nur führen die Händler in Hamburg diese nicht mehr. 

Meine Pilkrolle darf schon 100,- Euro kosten.......


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (24. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*

|scardie: |scardie: |scardie: Schockschwerenot:c #q #q  
Bin grad mal schnell in den Keller gelaufen und hab bei meiner Cormoran, welche ich meiner besseren Hälfte zum gelegentlichen Mitangeln zugelegt habe, nachgeschaut wie es sich nach einem halben Jahr Lagerung verhält... Und was soll ich sagen, die Spule hat auch Zerbröselungserscheinungen an der Spule#q |motz:  und das trotz intensiver Spülung und Ballistolkonservierung#q #q . 
Zum Glück konnte ich die eben noch mit Ballistol wieder entfernen, soll heissen das Material ist NOCH NICHT angegriffen, aber wer weiß wie das nach den nächsten Einsätzen aussieht;+ ;+ 
Also, vergess den Kauftipp mit der Cormoran!!!!


----------



## sunny (24. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*

Für die Slammer guckst du einfach oben in den Angelwebshop. Die haben da soviele von, dass sie sogar welche verkaufen|supergri  .


----------



## Angler_AST (24. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> |scardie: |scardie: |scardie: Schockschwerenot
> Bin grad mal schnell in den Keller gelaufen und hab bei meiner Cormoran, welche ich meiner besseren Hälfte zum gelegentlichen Mitangeln zugelegt habe, nachgeschaut wie es sich nach einem halben Jahr Lagerung verhält... Und was soll ich sagen, die Spule hat auch Zerbröselungserscheinungen an der Spule und das trotz intensiver Spülung und Ballistolkonservierung
> Zum Glück konnte ich die eben noch mit Ballistol wieder entfernen, soll heissen das Material ist NOCH NICHT angegriffen, aber wer weiß wie das nach den nächsten Einsätzen aussieht;+ ;+
> Also, vergess den Kauftipp mit der Cormoran!!!!


OHAAA - war gerade dabei mich zum Händler aufzumachen....
tut mir leid um Deine Rolle und vor allem Dingen deine bessre Hälfte - jetzt hast Du zumindest eine Chance bei nächsten Turn gegen sie |supergri

jetzt weiss ich zumindest, was ich nicht kaufe!!


----------



## worker_one (24. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt eine Spro Intessa 660, ist zwar eine Brandungsrolle, aber mit der lässt sich schön weit werfen, die Schnurverlegung (Geflochtene) ist top#6.



Haste die schon mal getestet? Ist ja nun nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht.
Aber sonst könnt mir die auch gefallen|rolleyes


----------



## sunny (24. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*

Du willst dich auf Yupiis Urteil verlassen |kopfkrat  . Oh man, jetzt drehst du ja wohl völlig durch :q   .


----------



## Angler_AST (24. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Slammer guckst du einfach oben in den Angelwebshop. Die haben da soviele von, dass sie sogar welche verkaufen|supergri  .



Habe dort soeben angerufen - ist im bis zum Herbst nicht lieferbar! #q


----------



## Angler_AST (24. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst dich auf Yupiis Urteil verlassen |kopfkrat  . Oh man, jetzt drehst du ja wohl völlig durch :q   .



war kleiner Scherz


----------



## worker_one (24. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*



			
				Angler_AST schrieb:
			
		

> war kleiner Scherz



Bei sunny weiß man nie... #t|supergri


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (24. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*



			
				Angler_AST schrieb:
			
		

> möchte dieses Jahr etwas öffter raus, daher sollte die Rolle das auch ein paar Male aushalten. Habe mich bereits nach den Penn Ruten (senso pilk oder never crack) mit passender Rolle (slammer 360) umgeschaut, nur führen die Händler in Hamburg diese nicht mehr.
> 
> Meine Pilkrolle darf schon 100,- Euro kosten.......


 
Mit den Penn Charisma Ruten machst Du auf jeden Fall nichts verkehrt!!! Sind feine Rütchen die man oft auf dem Kutter antrifft!!! Und wenn Du mit einer einzigen Rute wirklich das gesamte Spekrum der Ostseepilkangelei abdecken willst, greifst Du einfach zur 2teiligen Charisma mit Wechselspitze. Die eine Spitze ist für die leichte Angelei im Flachwasser oder für wenig Drift ausgelegt und ist mit einem max WG von 120Gr. angegeben, die zweite Spitze ist bis 190Gr. WG ausgelegt und kommt überall dort zum Einsatz wo Du mit schweren Pilks arbeiten musst oder Jiggen willst.
 Wenn Du diese Rute nicht in HH bekommst, kannst die auch mit guten Gewissen online oder aus´m Katalog ordern. Gerlinger z.B bietet diese Ruten für 85-97€ an (Charisma ohne Wechselspitze je nach WG und Länge 3 oder3,30m) oder für die Doppelspitzenversion in 3m für 135€ an.

Zu der Rolle: Über die Slammer hört man ja auch nur gutes!!! Soll wohl nen richtig robustes Arbeitstier sein, allerdings hab ich mir sagen lassen das die Slammer in punkto Schnurverlegung GANZ LEICHT schwächeln soll. Für das Geld was Du für eine Slammer hinblättern musst, würde ICH PERSÖNLICH lieber zu einer Shimano Stradic in der 5000 oder 6000er Grösse oder ner Daiwa Capricorn oder Emblem XiA oder ZiA(wenn Du die noch irgendwo bekommen kannst) in der Größe 3500 oder 4000 greifen...


----------



## sunny (24. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*



			
				Angler_AST schrieb:
			
		

> war kleiner Scherz



Na klar war das nen kleiner Scherz. Ich würde doch nie Yupiis Urteilsvermögen in Frage stellen|supergri .

Und worker baby one, vorsichtig mit deinen Äußerungen . Ich sach nur: Kofferraum.


----------



## sunny (24. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*



			
				Angler_AST schrieb:
			
		

> Habe dort soeben angerufen - ist im bis zum Herbst nicht lieferbar! #q



Uuuppss. T'schuldigung für den Tipp. Das könnten die Nasen auch in ihrer Seite reinschreiben. Dann braucht man nicht zu fragen.


----------



## Yupii (24. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*



			
				Angler_AST schrieb:
			
		

> war kleiner Scherz


er meint auch unser Baby
@ Baby
ich bin mit der Rolle vollstens zufrieden. Wie schon gesagt, Wormshaft-Getriebe=perfekte Schnurverlegung, robust auch für hoffentlich mal große Dorsche, seidenweicher Lauf, man kann damit die Pilker weit rauspfeffern


----------



## Angler_AST (24. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Uuuppss. T'schuldigung für den Tipp. Das könnten die Nasen auch in ihrer Seite reinschreiben. Dann braucht man nicht zu fragen.



kein Ding - habe dennoch bei der Rute (Penn Charisma Senso Pilk) zugeschlagen - ist ein fairer Preis, da keine Versandkosten anfallen. Habe diese einmal in der Hand gehabt - traum!

Morgen gehts dann auf zu Moritz nach Kaki *Neuerollesuch* - mit Euren Tips in der Tasche #6

und einen Tip brauche ich noch von Euch!!! WIE ERKLÄRE ICH DAS MEINER FRAU! ;+


----------



## worker_one (24. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*

@Yupii
Vielleicht darf ich ja morgen mal an deiner Kurbel drehen. |supergri


----------



## Angler_AST (24. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> @Yupii
> Vielleicht darf ich ja morgen mal an deiner Kurbel drehen. |supergri



OHA - es wird jetzt ganz warm!


----------



## sunny (24. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*



			
				Angler_AST schrieb:
			
		

> einen Tip brauche ich noch von Euch!!! WIE ERKLÄRE ICH DAS MEINER FRAU! ;+



Dafür gibt es leider noch kein Patentrezept#c . Gott steh dir bei oder wer immer da oben rumtobt|supergri .


----------



## Yupii (24. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> @Yupii
> Vielleicht darf ich ja morgen mal an deiner Kurbel drehen. |supergri



ach ja, ich bin morgen nicht da, kannst Dich ja mit meinem kleinen Hovi unterhalten. Der hat noch kein Futter bekommen. Und Dich Spargeltarzan könnte er dann als Vorspeise geniessen


----------



## Yupii (24. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*



			
				Angler_AST schrieb:
			
		

> und einen Tip brauche ich noch von Euch!!! WIE ERKLÄRE ICH DAS MEINER FRAU! ;+


Sag, Du willst neue Einrichtungsgegenstände kaufen


----------



## Angler_AST (24. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Sag, Du willst neue Einrichtungsgegenstände kaufen



da freut sie sich garantiert!! sie wollte schon immer eine neue garderobe haben........:m


----------



## Esox Georg (24. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> beim Vorgängermodell lief nach dem ersten Pilken trotz intensiver Reinigung die Abwurfkante der Spule an, nach der nächsten Tour waren dort wunderschöne Pickel, die die Schnur beschädigten. Das wars dann mit den Cormoran-Rollen für mich. Ich habe jetzt eine Spro Intessa 660, ist zwar eine Brandungsrolle, aber mit der lässt sich schön weit werfen, die Schnurverlegung (Geflochtene) ist top#6. Sie hat ca. 85 Euro gekostet, z.B. Gerlinger hat sie.


----------------------------------------------------------------------
;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ 
Bei meiner Cormoran Rolle sind keine Pickel erkennbar, war aber auch erst zwei mal damit raus. Ich spüle die Rolle auch einfach nur mit Wasser.
Hoffe das die "Pickelkrankheit" nicht bei meiner der fall ist. Aber dann hat die Firma Cormoran ein Problem, denn bekommen sie die mit freundlichen Grüßen wieder. |krach: 
Aber bisher kann ich mich echt nich beklagen !!!


----------



## Fynn_sh (24. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde ich glatt so unterschreiben#6 #6
> Allerdings hab ich nirgends gelesen das er mit ner 2-2,5m langen Rute fischen möchte;+ #c
> Mit ner 3m Rute die ein REALES Wurfgewicht von 100-120Gr hat bist Du aber auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite!!!
> 
> ...



Moin

es ging um die Empfehlung von Janleo (zum Pilken eine 2m bis 2,50m Rute).

Um nochmal zur Rolle zurück zu kommen. Ich habe es bis jetzt noch nicht erlebt das wir Pilks über 85gr brauchten, selbst bei O6 auf der Sirius gings mit 85gr (Solo gefischt). 
Wenn du jiggen willst ist das natürlich ein ganz anderer Schnack, hier wird so gut wie nie mit Pilks unter 100gr gefischt. Hierfür würde ich dann auch schon eine etwas größer dimensionierte Rolle nehmen, oder halt die Slammer. Ein echtes Arbeitstier und wenn du nicht unbedingt mit 10er Fireline fischst passt die Schnurverlegung auch  
Ich selbst fische fast ausschließlich Solo. Dafür habe ich eine 4000er Shimano Technium und bin bis jetzt echt zufrieden. 2 Pilksaisons á ~ 15 Ausfahrten und 2 MeFosaisions hat sie jetzt schon mitgemacht. Für die MeFoangelei habe ich mir jetzt eine 4000er Technium MGS geholt, die normale Technium werde ich aber weiterhin zum Pilken benutzen. 
Die kann ich echt nur weiterempfehlen #6 

Aufpassen solltest du bei der Übersetzung, Rollen mit einer Übersetzung ÜBER 5,2:1 neigen später nach harten Belastungen (was ja beim Pilken der Fall ist) dazu, ziemlich schwer zu laufen (also würde ich nicht unbedingt die Stradic nehmen). 
Die Technium hat eine 4,7:1 Übersetzung und läuft noch wie ein Uhrwerk, kostet bei Moritz auch nur noch ca. 75€

Gruß
Fynn


----------



## Ködervorkoster (24. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*

Jungs, kauft Euch keinen billigen Kram !!!

Ich habe vor genau 22 Jahren eine Rolle (Shakespeare 2110) gekauft. Das Teil hat damals, soweit ich mich erinnere, ca. 95 DM gekostet. War ziemlich viel Geld für mich als Schüler.

DIE ROLLE BENUTZE ICH HEUTE NOCH !!!!!!

(Süß- und Salzwasserangeln ....kein Rost, kein Schaden..!!)

PS:  In ca. 2 Wochen bin ich mit "der Rolle" wieder anne Küste....


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (24. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*

Hy Angler AST,


ne PENN Carisma Doppelspitze 3 + 1 -teilig kanste original verpackt von mir krigen. Die Rute ist ungefischt mit allen Schildchen dran usw. .  Hab das gute Stück mal für mich privat gekauft, aber mitlerweile hab ich ne andere "Lieblingsrute".:g   Der Keller wird einfach zu voll :m  Es ist auf jeden Fall ne top - 3,0 m Rute mit 30g-120g und 50g - 190g WG. Damit bist Du von Heringsangeln bis zum Ostsee-Großdorsch gut versorgt. Gebot per PN ?

Gruß

Bernhard


----------



## Angler_AST (24. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*



			
				fischer-man1 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> es ging um die Empfehlung von Janleo (zum Pilken eine 2m bis 2,50m Rute).
> 
> ...



thx - werde mir morgen die technium bei moritz ebenfalls anschauen. bin sicher, dass ich dort was passendes finde.


----------



## Reisender (24. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*

Mein Bruder ist nun am Sonntag auf dem Kahn........

Nun Meine Fragen !!!!:m 


Hält der Kutter auch was aus ???  Ist er Sicher ??? Hat er Schwimmwesten on Board und alle anderen Sicherheits Regeln ????

Wie sieht es mit der Besatzung aus ??? Ist sie Gut oder nicht ???

Jo ich habe einige Fragen, aber ich bin ja weit wech vom Schuß.....und mein Bruder ist mir Wichtig.:m


----------



## wuggi (24. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*



			
				MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber mitlerweile hab ich ne andere "Lieblingsrute"...


 
Welche denn?
Ueber Tip(p)s von richtigen Profis waeren wohl alle dankbar! 

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Fynn_sh (24. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Hält der Kutter auch was aus ???  Ist er Sicher ??? Hat er Schwimmwesten on Board und alle anderen Sicherheits Regeln ????



Bei der ersten Welle über 1,20m wird der Kutter absaufen  

Nein natürlich nicht. Wenn die Forelle nicht alle Sicherheitsvorschriften einhalten könnte, dürfte sie gar nicht mehr fahren. Die Kapitäne können die Gefahr natürlich auch ziemlich gut einschätzen, ich glaube nicht das Bernhard gerne 50 Leute in Lebensgefahr bringt  
Dein Bruder brauch sich da echt keine Gedanken zu machen, das wird wahrscheinlich sicherer als Autofahren sein. Sicherheitsausrüstung muss auch für mind. 50 Leute an Bord sein.
Manschaft ist auch gut. Wobei Mathias (der Koch) ziemlich pessimistisch ist  

Dat wird scho #6 

@ Bernhard
wie läufts denn im Moment? Sind noch viele Laichdorsche "unterwegs"?

Gruß


----------



## Zopenhunter (24. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*

Zu den kaputten Cormoran-Rollen:

Hatte Cormoran auf die neueren Rollen nicht eine sehr lange Garantiezeit gegben, so 2 oder sogar 3 Jahre? Wenn ja, tauscht den Sch**** einfach um. Kann ja echt nicht sein, dass die Spulen weggammeln...

(Oder verwechsle ich das jetzt mit der Firma Balzer?)


----------



## worker_one (25. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*



			
				Zopenhunter schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den kaputten Cormoran-Rollen:
> 
> Hatte Cormoran auf die neueren Rollen nicht eine sehr lange Garantiezeit gegben, so 2 oder sogar 3 Jahre? Wenn ja, tauscht den Sch**** einfach um. Kann ja echt nicht sein, dass die Spulen weggammeln...
> 
> (Oder verwechsle ich das jetzt mit der Firma Balzer?)



Ich glaube das war Balzer.|kopfkrat
Und wenn schon, dann krieg´ich ne neue Rolle mit den gleichen Probs.
Bin denn quasi alle halbe Jahre am Rolle tauschen.
Ist auch kein Zustand, oder? #t


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*

Na dann mal Petri Heil!!!! 

Gestern noch was schönes gefunden?


----------



## der_Jig (25. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Bruder ist nun am Sonntag auf dem Kahn........
> 
> Nun Meine Fragen !!!!:m
> 
> ...


 

alter schwede, schiff ist total unsicher... keine rettungswesten oder sonstiges an bord, musst teilweise aufpassen, dass du nicht über bord gehst, weil alles ziemlich brüchig und morsch ist...
man kann sich jeden abend nur freuen, dass das schiff wieder in hafen kommt, manchmal wirds aber auch vom bergungsschiff reingeschleppt...:q 

man, du stellst fragen!?!?!?!

natürlich ist das schiff sicher und die Besatzung ist einfach nur klasse!!!


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*

Da bin ich mal auf den Bericht gespannt. Diese Fragen - und dann heute 6 bis 7 aus Ost am Leuchtturm. Längeren Wellenanlauf gibts für diese Ecke kaum.
Da sind die Reelings nicht nur brüchig, sondern auch oft klebrig.:m 
Aber so ist wenigstens Bewegung im Wasser und es mischt sich gut durch.


----------



## Angler_AST (25. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann mal Petri Heil!!!!
> 
> Gestern noch was schönes gefunden?



war heute das erste mal bei Moritz gewesen - und garantiert nicht das letzte mal. Eine super Beratung! Leider hatte sie meinen Favoriten (Penn Slammer 360) nicht mehr im Angebot, dafür ist es aber die Technium geworden. 
Als ich diese in den Händen hatte wollte ich die nicht mehr loslassen :l

Danke Dir für den Tip!

Da hoffe ich mal, dass sich Bernhard am nächsten So. mächtig ins Zeug legt und die Rolle dann ordentlich arbeiten kann |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri........


P.S. Zu der Rolle hat meine Frau auch eine passende Garderobe gefunden - zumindest im Preiss-Leistungsverhältniss


----------



## Esox Georg (25. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*



			
				Zopenhunter schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den kaputten Cormoran-Rollen:
> 
> Hatte Cormoran auf die neueren Rollen nicht eine sehr lange Garantiezeit gegben, so 2 oder sogar 3 Jahre? Wenn ja, tauscht den Sch**** einfach um. Kann ja echt nicht sein, dass die Spulen weggammeln...
> 
> (Oder verwechsle ich das jetzt mit der Firma Balzer?)


----------------------------------------------------------------------
Nee dat verwechselst du nich, auf die Rollen von Cormoran sind schon 2 Jahre Garantie. Hoffe das die neue Serie auch nich son Mist ist.
|krach: |krach: |krach: |krach: |krach: |krach: |krach: |krach: |krach: |krach: |krach: |krach:


----------



## Reisender (27. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*

Habe grade mit meinem Bruder Teleringt, der auch am 19.03.06 auf der Forelle war. Er hat es mir in allen Einzelheiten erzählt......Er sagte auch das er manchmal meinte er ist in einer Leichenhalle, so haben die Jungs on Board aus gesehen.|supergri |supergri |supergri :v :v  Müßen wohl einige nicht ganz Seefest gewesen sein und haben die Dorsche schön gefütter.|supergri |supergri |supergri  :v 

Und Haare Waschen ging auch von der Rehling aus, mit gleichzeitig Troknen und Legen......|supergri |supergri 

Leider hat er nur 2 Dorsche Verhaften können, aber einige haben gut gefangen...   #h #h 

Son Wetter liebe ich ja, es muß immer schön auf und abgehen...und die Fischgräten vom Heck Putzen...|supergri |supergri 

Der Kapi, hat dann wohl auch Ruhigere Gewässer angesteuert wo auch das Fischen ging.....


----------



## Angler_AST (31. März 2006)

*AW: endlich ist es soweit - MS Forelle wartet auf mich!!*

nur noch 30 Studen, dann geht es endlich los!


----------

